
Ukraine faces world’s first blackout caused by hackers - mleonhard
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2016/01/05/ukraine-faces-worlds-first-blackout-caused-by-hackers/
======
Ankaios
Retaliation for the blackout in Crimea?

